# 2008 Silverado Trailer Brake Controller Install?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My buddy just bought a 2008 Chevy Silverado 3500 dump. It's one sweet truck. Anyway, he wants me to install a brake controller for him. No problem I think to myself, it's go the factory 7 round wiring in the rear, so I think just plug and play. From what I've been told, the '08s do not have a plug in option, but rather a bunch of wires that you splice into under the steering column. No biggie. I just want to confirm this and have someone in the know walk me through it. I've heard there are two wires under the hood near the fuse box that need to be hooked up and fused. Is that correct? Where do the fuses go? Do I need to plug in the blue wire on the 7 way round like on the previous year models, or is that all set? Any light shed on this would be great. Thanks guys!ussmileyflag


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a rather good writup with good qualtiy pics on this subject.

'08 Silverado brake box install


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Chevy took a step backward in the tow system department


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

DeereFarmer;584064 said:


> My buddy just bought a 2008 Chevy Silverado 3500 dump. It's one sweet truck. Anyway, he wants me to install a brake controller for him. No problem I think to myself, it's go the factory 7 round wiring in the rear, so I think just plug and play. From what I've been told, the '08s do not have a plug in option, but rather a bunch of wires that you splice into under the steering column. No biggie. I just want to confirm this and have someone in the know walk me through it. I've heard there are two wires under the hood near the fuse box that need to be hooked up and fused. Is that correct? Where do the fuses go? Do I need to plug in the blue wire on the 7 way round like on the previous year models, or is that all set? Any light shed on this would be great. Thanks guys!ussmileyflag


Thats odd, i thought all HD's would come with the trailer brake controller installed like mine did.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

farmboy52787;584297 said:


> Thats odd, i thought all HD's would come with the trailer brake controller installed like mine did.


The built in BC is an optional package on the 07 new body style previous to that there was a plug in the convenience box.


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

basher;584327 said:


> The built in BC is an optional package on the 07 new body style previous to that there was a plug in the convenience box.


Yes I'm aware basher, what I am saying is that any truck with the towing package, comes with that brake controller in the cab right below the headlight switch. All the new 3500's i looked at had that option in there because heck its a 3500 your either gonna haul a heavy load or tow something heavy.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

farmboy52787;584347 said:


> Yes I'm aware basher, what I am saying is that any truck with the towing package, comes with that brake controller in the cab right below the headlight switch.
> 
> No it does not, look at the Chevy build sheet. That's a $200 dollar option it is not included with the tow package*
> 
> All the new 3500's i looked at had that option in there because heck its a 3500 your either gonna haul a heavy load or tow something heavy.


The dealer may have ordered the BC option on all the 3500HDs he ordered, but they are not part of the standard tow package.

Boy we're not your Mama, we're not going to pat you on the head and agree because we think you're cute. Do your research before you post and you'll look the fool less often.

* Trailering equipment, , heavy-duty, includes trailering hitch platform and 2.5-inch receiver with 2" adapter, 7-wire harness (harness includes wires for: park lamps, backup lamps, right turn, left turn, electric brake lead, battery and ground) with independent fused trailering circuits mated to a 7-way sealed connector, wiring harness for after-market trailer brake controller (located in the instrument panel harness), and single wire for center high-mounted stop lamp (Z82) $230.00

INTEGRATED TRAILER BRAKE Brake controller, , integrated trailer (JL1) $200.00


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

B&B;584082 said:


> Here's a rather good writup with good qualtiy pics on this subject.
> 
> '08 Silverado brake box install


Thanks B&B. That's a great site.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just a sum up of today's events: the brake controller install was a breeze. I'd say 30 minutes tops, most of which was trying to decide where to mount it. Thanks again B&B.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

DeereFarmer;585179 said:


> Just a sum up of today's events: the brake controller install was a breeze. I'd say 30 minutes tops, most of which was trying to decide where to mount it. Thanks again B&B.


Easy when you have the info huh? 

Happy to help. :salute:


----------

